# selectfeld zustand speichern



## hamid (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo

ich hab ein selectfeld mit 4 werte

<select name="ideestatus">
<option ...>noch nicht bewertet</option>
<option ...>in bearbeitung</option>
<option ...>umgesetzt</option>
<option ...>zurückgestellt</option>
</select>

die werte werden zwar in meine DB gespeichert aber der zustand nicht bei behalten ! wie kann ich jeweils den zustand speichern? was ist die unkomplizierteste lösung?

danke


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Sep 2010)

Moin,



hamid hat gesagt.:


> die werte werden zwar in meine DB gespeichert aber der zustand nicht bei behalten!
> wie kann ich jeweils den zustand speichern? was ist die unkomplizierteste lösung?



was genau meinst Du mit "Zustand" ???:L
von welcher DB reden wir hier ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hamid (28. Sep 2010)

hi.

also mit zustand mein ich wenn ich wieder auf der seite gehe möchte ich den werte bei behalten. z.Z. zeigt er mir immer wieder den ausgangswert an und nicht den wert den ich gewählt habe.

was für eine DB das ist sollte eigentlich egal sein oder? ich benutze die Derby DB von Apache


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Sep 2010)

Lädst Du den Wert den wieder, wenn Du die Seite betrittst ???:L


----------



## hamid (28. Sep 2010)

ahmm...wert laden? was meinst du damit? also das ganze ist ein formular und dahinter steckt ein update sql befehl. 

wenn ich in diese maske rein gehe möchte ich den aktuellen zustand sehen vom meinem select feld den ich ausgewählt hatte


----------



## ARadauer (28. Sep 2010)

> also das ganze ist ein formular und dahinter steckt ein update sql befehl.


naja wir können hier noch 100 mal hin und her fragen, es gibt ca 100 verschiedene arten wie man ein update hinter ein formular stecken kann. aus diesem grund gibts auch 100 möglichkeiten wie man den vorher selektierten wert wieder setzen kann.
Also warum sagst du uns nicht wie du das machst?


----------



## hamid (28. Sep 2010)

ich zeig dir am besten den code 


hier meine jsp :


```
<form:form method="POST" commandName="BearbeitenForm" enctype="multipart/form-data">

<table id="customers">
<tr>
  <th>User Details <u>Bearbeiten</u></th>
  <th></th>

</tr>
<tr>
<td>Nr</td>
<td><c:out value="${idee.id}" /> </td>
</tr>
<tr class="alt">
<td>Datum</td>
<td><c:out value="${idee.datum}" /></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Problem/Hintergrund</td>
<td><textarea name="problem" cols="50" ><c:out value="${idee.problem}" /></textarea></td>
</tr>
<tr class="alt">
<td>Idee</td>
<td><TEXTAREA cols="50" name="idee"><c:out value="${idee.idee}" /></TEXTAREA></td>
</tr>
<tr>

<td>Zwischenstand</td>
<td>
<TEXTAREA cols="50" name="zwischenstand"><c:out value="${idee.zwischenstand}" /></TEXTAREA></td>
</tr>
<tr class="alt">
<td>Gruppe</td>
<td>
<input type="text" name="bereich" value='<c:out value="${idee.bereich}" />'></input>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Los Coach</td>
<td><input type="text" name="los_coach" value='<c:out value="${idee.los_coach}" />'></input>
 </td>
</tr>
<tr class="alt">
<td>Ideenstatus</td>
<td>
<select name="ideestatus">
<option value='<c:out value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Noch nicht bewertet</option>
<option value='<c:out value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>In Bearbeitung</option>
<option value='<c:out value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Umgesetzt</option>
<option value='<c:out value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Zur&uuml;ckgestellt</option>
</select>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Prozess Thema</td>
<td>

</td>
</tr>
<tr class="alt">
<td>Dokument</td>
<td>

</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>Logo</td>
<td><img src="image?id=<%= request.getParameter("id") %>" width="100" height="90"/>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br></br>
  <input type="submit" value="Aktualisieren">
</form:form>
```


hier meine iBatis xml mit der update abfrage :



```
<update id="updateBearbeiten" parameterClass="java.util.HashMap">

update los.los_ideen set PROBLEM='$problem$',IDEESTATUS='$idee$',ZWISCHENSTAND='$zwischenstand$',
BEREICH='$bereich$',LOS_COACH='$los_coach$',IDEE='$ideestatus$' where id = $id$

</update>
```


ich möchte diese werte in meine jsp maske festhalten ! 

<option value='<cut value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Noch nicht bewertet</option>
<option value='<cut value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>In Bearbeitung</option>
<option value='<cut value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Umgesetzt</option>
<option value='<cut value="${idee.ideestatus}" />'>Zur&uuml;ckgestellt</option>


z.Z steht im selectfeld der wert jedesmal auf "Noch nicht bewertet" wenn ich in die maske reingehe.



besser jetzt?


----------

